# Does it matter?



## sdemtb (Feb 9, 2009)

I have my NR EMT-B and my SD County EMT-B Certs and have applied for a job. Went to the CA DMV to pick up the form for my Ambulance Drivers License and got my physical and live scan done. 

They asked me if I wanted the white regular DL form or the Yellow Commercial DL form. I took both and am going tomorrow morning to take the written test. Does it matter which one i use? I'm assuming an ADL is an ADL commercial or not? The only thing different on the Commercial form was the section for Fire Truck which I dont plan on doing anytime soon.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I believe I used the regular form, there should be a check box on the top for "Ambulance Driver."  We're not technically commercial drivers.


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, thats what I thought. The lady was telling me that the Commercial would be to drive bigger trucks etc... but I didn't really believe her so I figured I would ask. Looking at it right now, the only section is a box that you check for Ambulance Certificate. Thanks for the help


----------

